# Paypal. Payoneer. Tramos de ingresos.



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Oct 2014)

Viendo la cantidad de preguntas de como cobrar los ingresos de servicios informáticos, web, etc, y aún con el "riesgo" de cagar otro hilo repetido, mi visión actual sobre el tema es:

Ingresos menores de 2.500 euros / año: Paypal

Ingresos entre 2.500 y 7500 euros / año: Paypal y dos negros con Paypal

Ingresos entre 7.500 y 25.000 euros/ año: Paypal y dos negros con Paypal, Payoneer y dos negros con Payoneer.

Ingresos superiores a 25.000 euros/ año: hora de pensarse hacerse autónomo

Ingresos superiores a 40.000 euros/ año: hora de pensarse en una S.L.

¿Más visiones?


----------



## temis2011 (8 Oct 2014)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es una buena idea, pero si quieres hacer un hilo recopilatorio, estaría bien que explicases un poco el tema, por ejemplo el concepto de "dos negros con PayPal" o de "dos negros con Payoneer".
> 
> Por otro lado, si tu fuente de ingresos no paga con PayPal, ¿cómo llevas el dinero hasta la cuenta sin dejar rastros? ¿Y a Payoneer?



Coñe quién dice dos negros, pueden ser amarillos, de colores, invisibles


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Oct 2014)

cusbe11 dijo:


> Es una buena idea, pero si quieres hacer un hilo recopilatorio, estaría bien que explicases un poco el tema, por ejemplo el concepto de "dos negros con PayPal" o de "dos negros con Payoneer".
> 
> Por otro lado, si tu fuente de ingresos no paga con PayPal, ¿cómo llevas el dinero hasta la cuenta sin dejar rastros? ¿Y a Payoneer?



Cuando hablo de negros, me refiero a dos familiares, dos amigos de confianza casi de sangre. No hablo de conceptos metafísicos... 

si tu fuente de ingresos no paga con PayPal, en ese supuesto este hilo no tiene sentido, porque una vez que cobras en el banco, ... ya te la estás jugando, según de que cantidades hablemos

Este hilo, está pensado si puedes cobrar todos tus ingresos en PayPal o Payoneer, cosa que se da en muchos servicios informáticos


----------



## kynes (8 Oct 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Ingresos superiores a 40.000 euros/ año: hora de pensarse en una S.L.



¿Puede desarrollar esto?


----------



## euriborfree (8 Oct 2014)

veamos, estas hablando de no declararlo, verdad?

entonces no necesitas multiples cuentas de payoneer, con una te vale, ademas la tarjeta a nombre de un familiar no te vale, ¿o te vas a llevar a tu familiar de compras?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Oct 2014)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Puede desarrollar esto?



Autónomos o sociedad limitada: ventajas e inconvenientes [Pag. 1 de 2] | EROSKI CONSUMER

En el artículo de Consumer, que suelen ser bastante buenos, pone que el umbral de sociedad limitada frente a autónomo son 90 mil euros. No he hecho los números, porque no es mi caso, pero tengo la sensación de que apretando un poco, debe ser bastante menos. Cuestión de lapicero. 

Seguro que alguno puede aportar luz sobre el tema.


Autónomos frente a Sociedad Limitada:

Ventajas e inconvenientes

Trámites, es más rápido convertirse en autónomo. Para la persona que necesite iniciar su actividad en un plazo corto de tiempo, es más ventajoso optar por convertirse en autónomo. Es la forma jurídica más sencilla y rápida. Bastan dos trámites: acudir a Hacienda y cumplimentar un documento donde se acredite el tipo de actividad que se va a realizar, además de darse de alta en la Seguridad Social.

Si se crea una sociedad limitada, se necesitan de media entre 30 y 40 días. Los trámites son mayores porque quien constituye la sociedad es una persona jurídica y la ley exige el cumplimiento de una serie de requisitos, como registrar el nombre de la empresa y constituirse ante notario. Hay que hacer una escritura pública donde conste tanto la identidad de los socios y la voluntad de constituir la sociedad, como las aportaciones realizadas por cada uno, la forma en que se va a dirigir la empresa, qué personas se ocuparán de la administración y la representación social, además de los estatutos sociales. España es uno de los países desarrollados donde más tiempo se tarda en realizar los trámites de constitución de una empresa.

Costes. *En el caso de darse de alta como autónomo, no es necesario desembolsar ningún capital previo. Por el contrario, para convertirse en sociedad limitada, es obligatorio abrir una cuenta corriente y desembolsar poco más de 3.000 euros, una cantidad que exige la ley como capital social mínimo. Además, hay que pagar los gastos de constitución en el Registro, la notaría y el abogado*. Este último, en el caso de que se tengan que redactar los estatutos. Con este tipo de gestiones habrá que desembolsar entre 400 y 600 euros, en función de los honorarios del letrado.

Límites de responsabilidad. *En el caso del autónomo, la responsabilidad es ilimitada, no hay diferencia entre el patrimonio mercantil y el personal. En el supuesto de que se esté casado en régimen de gananciales, el patrimonio del matrimonio responde de las deudas que puedan derivarse de su actividad.

Sin embargo, en las sociedades la responsabilidad se limita al capital aportado.* Si la empresa se declarara en quiebra, sólo responderá con los bienes que tiene la misma, nunca con el patrimonio de sus propietarios.

Impuestos. También hay diferencias al tributar en cada una de las fórmulas jurídicas. Por una parte, la carga fiscal de los empresarios autónomos puede llegar a ser mucho más elevada que la de las sociedades.* En la S.L. se tributa por el Impuesto de Sociedades a un tipo único del 25%, mientras que un autónomo lo hará por el IRPF entre el 24% y el 43%, según los ingresos.*

Los autónomos deben afrontar el pago en plazo del Impuesto de Actividades Económicas (IAE), el Impuesto de la Renta de las Personas Físicas (IRPF) y declarar, salvo excepciones, el impuesto sobre el valor Añadido (IVA). *A partir de un rendimiento neto en torno a los 90.000 euros, es aconsejable que el autónomo se transforme en sociedad limitada. Para cuantificar con precisión ese umbral, tan sólo se debe comparar el rendimiento neto o beneficio según se tribute en Renta y en Impuesto de Sociedades.* En todo caso, en función del tipo de negocio, volumen de operaciones y personal asalariado, la ley permite distintas modalidades para el cálculo del rendimiento neto obtenido.

En cuanto al IVA, el empresario autónomo que desarrolla una actividad profesional o industrial distinta al comercio al por menor está obligado a declarar con periodicidad trimestral y anual las operaciones realizadas y sujetas a este impuesto: facturas emitidas y gastos deducibles. Por el contrario, en una sociedad limitada, las obligaciones fiscales con carácter general tienen que tributar en el Impuesto del Valor Añadido, en el de Actividades Económicas, en el impuesto de Sociedades y, además, presentar cada año una Declaración de Operaciones con Terceros. No obstante, la sociedad limitada se beneficia de más desgravaciones fiscales, además de la ventaja de poder fijarse un sueldo y desgravarlo como un gasto.

Desgravaciones. *Son numerosas las ocasiones en que el autónomo sólo puede desgravarse el 50% de los gastos y del IVA y, en su mayoría, mucho menos. Es el caso del autónomo que utiliza su casa como oficina y que sólo puede desgravarse parte de los gastos que conlleva su actividad. Por el contrario, como sociedad mercantil, se puede desgravar hasta un 100% todo lo que esté relacionado con la actividad que se realice.*

Obligaciones sociales del autónomo. Ya sea industrial, comerciante o profesional, el autónomo está obligado a cotizar a la Seguridad Social a través del Régimen Especial de Trabajadores Autónomos (RETA). Determinadas profesiones liberales están exentas del pago de esta cotización, cuando el Colegio o Asociación Profesional le garantiza esta cobertura asistencial mediante convenio con la Seguridad Social. La cotización a la Seguridad Social está establecida en función de unas bases que el Ministerio de Economía y Hacienda publica cada año. El trabajador debe pagar una cuota mensual, cantidad que varía según la base elegida. Cuanto mayor sea la base, más se incrementará la cuota, lo que repercutirá también en el volumen de cobertura de la Seguridad Social por enfermedad, incapacidad laboral y jubilación.

Financiación. Uno de los principales problemas con los que se encuentra el autónomo es la financiación. Adquirir un crédito es mucho más difícil que para una sociedad, ya que la mayoría de los bancos y cajas los incluye en el segmento de particulares. Por lo general, la oferta de productos financieros tiene poco que ver con sus necesidades. Además, al conceder un préstamo, las entidades solicitan la aportación de avales personales.

Como sociedad, por el contrario, se puede acceder con mayor facilidad a un crédito. No sólo es cuestión de confianza sino de buena imagen. Para los clientes, ser Sociedad Limitada tiene más gancho, sobre todo en el caso de grandes empresas y bancos.

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 23:28 ----------




euriborfree dijo:


> veamos, estas hablando de no declararlo, verdad?
> 
> entonces no necesitas multiples cuentas de payoneer, con una te vale, ademas la tarjeta a nombre de un familiar no te vale, ¿o te vas a llevar a tu familiar de compras?



Hombre, si es tu parienta, corres el riesgo que te robe, no hay duda, pero...

Yo lo decía por no forzar con Payoneer, no sea que haya mucho trasiego y alguno se empiece a mosquear. Por "asegurar" no va a pasar nada, digo yo.

Aunque de momento, no tengo tarjeta Payoneer, así que solo es una opinión.
Que alguno con Payoneer de un poco más de luz, mi intención es hacer una aproximación, no tengo respuestas definitivas...


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (8 Oct 2014)

Aquí en público voy a decir los límites que usa hacienda de verdad si jjjjjjjj


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (8 Oct 2014)

kynes dijo:


> ¿Puede desarrollar esto?



Mi impresión general es que, con una S.L., te puedes deducir bastantes cositas, con un poco de coco. Mäs difícil está siendo autónomo

Al menos, lo que he visto por ahí, en la contabilidad caben muuuchas cosas... aunque no siempre sean del negocio en cuestión, es más fácil incluir viajes, mobiliario, dietas, nóminas, coches de renting, etc. Con un volumen suficiente, no hay color. Miles de currelas de la burbuja, deben saber muucho de esto.

Pero vamos, si vas muy a lo grande, pues ahí está la chincheta de paraísos fiscales... ahí ya no entro

---------- Post added 08-oct-2014 at 23:41 ----------




abogado-memendez dijo:


> Aquí en público voy a decir los límites que usa hacienda de verdad si jjjjjjjj



Eres primo de Ana Mato?? jaja
O el primo de Rodriguez Menéndez??? 
José Emilio Rodríguez Menéndez, un abogado controvertido - 20minutos.es

cuéntanos más


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (9 Oct 2014)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Mi impresión general es que, con una S.L., te puedes deducir bastantes cositas, con un poco de coco. Mäs difícil está siendo autónomo
> 
> Al menos, lo que he visto por ahí, en la contabilidad caben muuuchas cosas... aunque no siempre sean del negocio en cuestión, es más fácil incluir viajes, mobiliario, dietas, nóminas, coches de renting, etc. Con un volumen suficiente, no hay color. Miles de currelas de la burbuja, deben saber muucho de esto.
> 
> ...



Dejo el hilo y saludo a los de delitos telematicos:fiufiu:


----------



## docjones (9 Oct 2014)

Autónomo? Ni de coña. SL de cara. Más cara la constitución y y el gasto de autónomo como administrador, pero se duerme más tranquilo.


----------



## euriborfree (9 Oct 2014)

abogado-memendez dijo:


> Aquí en público voy a decir los límites que usa hacienda de verdad si jjjjjjjj



mas o menos es algo que es vox populi en algunos circulos profesionales asi que tampoco estarias desvelando un secreto de estado.

Por ejemplo, siempre se ha dicho que hacienda controlaba todas las transferencias de mas de 3000€

Asi que tampoco creo que sea tan importante no decirlo y nos dejas a los demas con las ganas de saber alguna cosa mas.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (9 Oct 2014)

Lo de los 3000eu es una gran estupidez. Es muy superior el limite real



euriborfree dijo:


> mas o menos es algo que es vox populi en algunos circulos profesionales asi que tampoco estarias desvelando un secreto de estado.
> 
> Por ejemplo, siempre se ha dicho que hacienda controlaba todas las transferencias de mas de 3000€
> 
> Asi que tampoco creo que sea tan importante no decirlo y nos dejas a los demas con las ganas de saber alguna cosa mas.


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Oct 2014)

Nadie a pensado en donarlo a cruz roja?

---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 14:41 ----------




temis2011 dijo:


> Coñe quién dice dos negros, pueden ser amarillos, de colores, invisibles



Temis, dame tu pay pay que te ingreso unos miyones ::


----------



## temis2011 (9 Oct 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Nadie a pensado en donarlo a cruz roja?
> 
> ---------- Post added 09-oct-2014 at 14:41 ----------
> 
> ...



Dame tu la tuya, la tienes enlazada a la tarjetica verdad?? :cook:


----------



## Fuego azul (9 Oct 2014)

temis2011 dijo:


> Dame tu la tuya, la tienes enlazada a la tarjetica verdad?? :cook:



Al banco españa, pero no rula, doy tranferir horo y pongo mis señas y no llega


----------



## temis2011 (9 Oct 2014)

Fuego azul dijo:


> Al banco españa, pero no rula, doy tranferir horo y pongo mis señas y no llega



Mierda tecnología


----------



## BlackIrish__ (12 Oct 2016)

Refloto el hilo porque estoy empezando en esto del tema freelance y me interesa ver si las opciones que puso el OP todavía son válidas.

Hoy he probado a recibir pasta por PayPal y la verdad es que he flipado con lo "discretísimo" del servicio...

Sabéis si darán por culo? Alguna precaución que tenga que tener en cuenta?

Salu2 y buen foro.

Edito1:

Me acabo de abrir la cuenta de Payoneer. Por qué lo de los 2500 pavos en Payoneer? Tienen obligación de informar a Hacienda? PayPal lo hace, pero es por la ley luxemburguesa, si no recuerdo mal.

Edito2:

Se me olvido aniadir q soy residente en Irlanda, y tengo cuentas en Espania, Francia y aquí en Irlanda. Por si se puede jugar algo con eso.


----------



## Ricardito Bofill (12 Oct 2016)

Lo jodido es que en estas páginas no lo puedes hacer ni por lo legal, que los invoces que te generan no puedes ni meter el VAT...


----------



## luismarple (12 Oct 2016)

Algo que aprender de este hilo: las empresas se montan para ganar pasta, no para evadir impuestos, empieza por ganar pasta y luego ya verás cómo te lo montas, déjate de cuentos de la lechera.

Ande andará warrants y sus negocietes....


----------



## jvega (12 Oct 2016)

payoneer pensaba que eran getanos jjajjaaj


----------



## luismarple (12 Oct 2016)

BlackIrish__ dijo:


> Refloto el hilo porque estoy empezando en esto del tema freelance y me interesa ver si las opciones que puso el OP todavía son válidas.
> 
> Hoy he probado a recibir pasta por PayPal y la verdad es que he flipado con lo "discretísimo" del servicio...
> 
> ...



Comentado cienes y cienes de veces. Paypal es opaco, payoneer también, hacienda no se va a enterar de nada hasta que la pasta entre en una cuenta española. Si ganas dos duros, es un ingreso puntual, o algo complementario a tu sueldo nadie va a preguntar nada, pero el problema llega cuando creces.

Si te va bien en lo que coño sea que hagas, te pasarán dos cosas:
-Profesionalmente: antes o después vas a necesitar los servicios de otro profesional, para lo que sea, y tendrás que pagar por transferencia y te querrán hacer una factura. Si no estás de alta como autónomo ni nada y contratas por tu cuenta los servicios de un diseñador web (por decir algo), van a saltar todas las alarmas en hacienda.
-Personalmente: la vida sigue, tu pasta está en paypal y la haces cash con payoneer, pero la luz, el agua, el ibi, el colegio de los niños, el internet.... se paga por transferencia, vas a tener que meter en tu cuenta todos los meses dinerito, aunque sean dos duros por un mes no pasa nada, ni dos, ni tres... pero al de cuatro años de ingresar todos los meses pasta sin ingresos reconocidos a hacienda le va a chirriar.

Mi consejo (el de todos en realidad): empieza como te dé la gana, hacienda no te va a meter una lupa por el culo por levantarte un mes al año 3000 euros, ni por ganar todos los meses 400, pero cuando la cosa coja velocidad ponte por lo legal, déjate de historias, no pringues a tu abuela ni a tu señora madre, déjalas que vivan tranquilas y sin rollos, a ver si alguna va a perder la pensión por hacerte un favor.


----------



## Ricardito Bofill (13 Oct 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> Comentado cienes y cienes de veces. Paypal es opaco, payoneer también, hacienda no se va a enterar de nada hasta que la pasta entre en una cuenta española. Si ganas dos duros, es un ingreso puntual, o algo complementario a tu sueldo nadie va a preguntar nada, pero el problema llega cuando creces.
> 
> Si te va bien en lo que coño sea que hagas, te pasarán dos cosas:
> -Profesionalmente: antes o después vas a necesitar los servicios de otro profesional, para lo que sea, y tendrás que pagar por transferencia y te querrán hacer una factura. Si no estás de alta como autónomo ni nada y contratas por tu cuenta los servicios de un diseñador web (por decir algo), van a saltar todas las alarmas en hacienda.
> ...



El tema es cuando se esta empezando, como es mi caso. Para unos ingresos pequeños no trae cuenta montar una Ltd. Aparte, que también tienes la clausula de tu propio contrato, en caso que estes asalariado (dedicación exclusiva). Estas atado de manos por varios sitios.

Por ahora, mi estrategia va a ser PayPal -> Payoneer. O directamente a la cuenta bancaria, porque para las cantidades que estoy manejando (siempre por debajo de 300, con algun pico de 400 o 500) me es mas que suficiente. En caso de que la cosa se vaya de madre habrá q tirar al self-employemnt (algun negro q te facture, como decian mas arriba) o una Ltd. Vamos, básicamente lo que has comentado en tu post y que es lo mas lógico y razonable EMHO.

Gracias por la info y nos leemos por aquí 

P.D.: Se puede expliotar de alguna forma el hecho de tener la nacionalidad en varios países?


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2016)

Si te estás levantando 400 euros al mes ni te molestes en montar ese tinglado, gástate la pasta por paypal y santaspascuas, seguro que encuentras algo todos los meses, hay mil supermercados, tiendas de ropa, restaurantes... 

Por otra parte al loro con las múltiples nacionalidades. Payoneer pertenece al bank of America, y sólo ofrecen la tarjeta de los payos, emitida desde Belice (creo) a no americanos y ciudadanos no residentes en USA. Los chanchullos son para el resto, con la hacienda americana chorradas las justas.


----------



## DONK (13 Oct 2016)

A ver,una cosa.El dinero de Paypal se puede pasar a una trajeta Payoner y desde esa tarjeta retirar en cajeros?

Porque ahora Paypal ya no tiene tarjeta asi que solo queda quitar la pasta hacia el banco o gastarla directamente en compras.


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2016)

El Cuidador dijo:


> A ver,una cosa.El dinero de Paypal se puede pasar a una trajeta Payoner y desde esa tarjeta retirar en cajeros?
> 
> Porque ahora Paypal ya no tiene tarjeta asi que solo queda quitar la pasta hacia el banco o gastarla directamente en compras.



joder joder chato, cómo estamos!!

La pasta de paypal se puede retirar a una cuenta payoneer y con la tarjeta que te mandan puedes sacar pasta. Además los payos te emiten la tarjeta desde su sucursal en Belice o algo así, por lo que a hacienda no le consta (la tarjeta paypal sí que constaba en hacienda).

Pero estamos en lo de siempre, si haces poca pasta te la puedes pulir directamente con paypal, si haces mucha pasta no solucionas la papeleta con sacar pasta del cajero.


----------



## DONK (13 Oct 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> joder joder chato, cómo estamos!!
> 
> La pasta de paypal se puede retirar a una cuenta payoneer y con la tarjeta que te mandan puedes sacar pasta. Además los payos te emiten la tarjeta desde su sucursal en Belice o algo así, por lo que a hacienda no le consta (la tarjeta paypal sí que constaba en hacienda).
> 
> Pero estamos en lo de siempre, si haces poca pasta te la puedes pulir directamente con paypal, si haces mucha pasta no solucionas la papeleta con sacar pasta del cajero.



A que te refieres con mucha pasta?

La tarjeta Payoner sirve para hacer compras por internet?

1000 Merkels se considera mucho dinero?Entiendo que aunque sea con la tarjeta payoner si sacas del cajero en España algun rastro estas dejando verdad?

Toda informacion sera bien recibida 

Ah y otra cosa,si saco la pasta en Portugal o Andorra dejaria algun rastro? Es para un trabajo del cole.


----------



## luismarple (13 Oct 2016)

No te flipes.

1000 euskos al mes no es una cantidad descabellada. Si vives de ello vas a tener que esforzarte un poco más para poder pagar autónomos y hacer vida normal. Si es un ingreso suplementario gástatelo directamente en paypal: en ropa, tecnología,supermercados y vacaciones te zumbas esos mil eurazos sin problemas.

Me da la sensación de que no entiendes cómo funciona hacienda. Mientras no se le encienda la luz roja no te van a mirar nada, sacar pasta en cajeros no es sospechoso hasta que un inspector decide ir a por ti (por otra cosa) y entonces ve que en cuatro años has sacado 40.000 euros en cajeros y te cae la del pulpo. Si le han metido p'alante a Rato imagínate lo que te pueden hacer a ti.

La historia está en no llamar la atención, nada de lo que hagas es 100% seguro.

Lo de ir a Portugal es una bobada. Aunque lo tengas a 20 Km, con qué frecuencia vas a ir a sacar pasta?? tres veces al mes?? todos los meses? durante cuántos años??? que la época del estraperlo ya pasó!!!

Cuantos más años pasan más raro es que un tío hecho y derecho, sin ingresos reconocidos, haga vida "normal", especialmente si tiene una vivienda. Un año o dos los puedes hacer con la tarjeta de los payos tan tranquilo, pero si te pasas 10 años así al final se va a encender algún piloto rojo en hacienda.


----------



## DONK (13 Oct 2016)

luismarple dijo:


> No te flipes.
> 
> 1000 euskos al mes no es una cantidad descabellada. Si vives de ello vas a tener que esforzarte un poco más para poder pagar autónomos y hacer vida normal. Si es un ingreso suplementario gástatelo directamente en paypal: en ropa, tecnología,supermercados y vacaciones te zumbas esos mil eurazos sin problemas.
> 
> ...



Se que a hacienda aveces le salta el piloto rojo,lo que no se es cuando le salta en temas de recibir pasta en la cuenta bancaria.Igual si es una cantidad baja no salta o quizas si.

Y lo de Rato es otro nivel hombre,40k no es ni delito,va por via administrativa si no cambio el cuento.

Y si tuviera Portugal a 20km y supiera a ciencia cierta que hacienda no tendria manera de enterarse por mi iria todos los dias si hiciera falta.

De todas formas yo hablo de ganar unos 500-600 mes,no llega al SMI asi que aun tendria un poco de excusa en caso de que saltaran las alarmas y me llegaria para pagar el alquiler,tampoco me quiero mojar mas que eso que luego si te pillan hay que darles 20k del tiron y eso hace mucha pupa


----------



## Ricardito Bofill (13 Oct 2016)

Viviendo en Irlanda lo que haré sera que mi mujer se ponga de autónomo, que es gratis. O la opción de la Ltd.

Por cierto, el sector es IT / ingeniería, pos si teniais curiosidad :rolleye:


----------



## poosa (26 Nov 2016)

los que tenéis payoneer, sabéis que cajeros cobran menos comisión por sacar en efectivo cuando tienes la tarjeta con USD?


----------



## Barruno (20 Feb 2017)

Como sacais esa tarjeta de Payoner?
Había leido que te hacen junto con ella una cuenta estadounidense... con lo cual, y dado que Eeuu ya comparte informacion con AEAT, creo que tener la payoner o que te lo ingresen en una cuenta española es casi lo mismo o peor, dado que ademas ya has encendido el pilotito de que tienes pasta fuera y eres "interesante" a los ojos de AEAT.


----------



## luismarple (20 Feb 2017)

Barruno dijo:


> Como sacais esa tarjeta de Payoner?
> Había leido que te hacen junto con ella una cuenta estadounidense... con lo cual, y dado que Eeuu ya comparte informacion con AEAT, creo que tener la payoner o que te lo ingresen en una cuenta española es casi lo mismo o peor, dado que ademas ya has encendido el pilotito de que tienes pasta fuera y eres "interesante" a los ojos de AEAT.



Tarde. La payoner o tarjeta de los payos ya no tira. Se acabó la fiesta. Todo el mundo a darse de alta en autónomos.


----------



## euriborfree (20 Feb 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Tarde. La payoner o tarjeta de los payos ya no tira. Se acabó la fiesta. Todo el mundo a darse de alta en autónomos.



como que la tarjeta ya no tira? conozco a uno que la tiene y paga con ella normalmente


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (20 Feb 2017)

luismarple dijo:


> Tarde. La payoner o tarjeta de los payos ya no tira. Se acabó la fiesta. Todo el mundo a darse de alta en autónomos.



España va cerrando el cerco. Cuando entremos en suspensión de pagos, nos vamos a reír.


----------



## H. Roark (20 Feb 2017)

Desde este año comparten información y Hacienda tiene un registro de esas cuentas y sus titulares españoles. Otra cosa es que si la cantidad es baja ni se moleste. Pero, si empiezan a ser ingresos regulares o superar un mínimo, se interesan y la broma sale por un pico. Pagar cuotas de autónomo atrasadas y con recargo, IRPR atrasado y con recargo, IVA cuando proceda (y asumido por ti) y además multa.


----------



## Rauxa (20 Feb 2017)

No sé a que vienen tantas pajas mentales.
Si alguien cobra en negro alguna cosita, da igual cobrar vía paypal que vía Bankia. Nos ingresan un dinero y punto.

Mientras a fin de año no tengamos una ganancia patrimonial no justificada no hay problema.


A mi de vez en cuando me ingresan un dinero vía banco:
- 100 euros mensuales que me pasa mi madre
- 500 euros que me pagó un amigo que me debía ese dinero
- no hace mucho hicimos un regalo a un amigo que había tenido un hijo y cada amigo aportó 30 euros para un regalo (somos 14 y cada uno ingresó el dinero en mi cuenta)
- 1500 euros que me ingresó mi pareja de su parte del viaje que hicimos en verano (yo pagué avión, hotel, alquiler de coche...)
- ...

Cositas de estas las tenemos todos. Hacienda no pierde el tiempo con esas chorradas.

El problema es:
- Ganar 15k al año a través de nómina
Y tener un incremento patrimonial de 40k en ese mismo año. 

Ahí sí que pueden detectar algo raro. Si alguna vez alguien tiene un ingreso o varios ingresos de cierta cuantía que se lo gaste ese mismo año.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (21 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> No sé a que vienen tantas pajas mentales.
> Si alguien cobra en negro alguna cosita, da igual cobrar vía paypal que vía Bankia. Nos ingresan un dinero y punto.
> 
> Mientras a fin de año no tengamos una ganancia patrimonial no justificada no hay problema.
> ...



Date de alta en autónomos, y verás como hacienda sí pierde el tiempo en esas chorradas.

El Rubricón es darse de alta en autónomos. Si no te das de alta, te pescan si haces algo gordo. Si te das de alta, como autónomo por definición eres defraudador. La duda para el de hacienda no es si estás defraudando o no, la duda es si este año le toca multarte o no por lo que ya estés haciendo, sea lo que sea.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Feb 2017)

irbis dijo:


> Date de alta en autónomos, y verás como hacienda sí pierde el tiempo en esas chorradas.
> 
> El Rubricón es darse de alta en autónomos. Si no te das de alta, te pescan si haces algo gordo. Si te das de alta, como autónomo por definición eres defraudador. La duda para el de hacienda no es si estás defraudando o no, la duda es si este año le toca multarte o no por lo que ya estés haciendo, sea lo que sea.



Tengo 40 años y tengo el culo pelado en estas lides y en foros sobre estos temas.
Aún no he conocido a nadie que le hayan metido el palo por cobrar un dinero de su padre, por cobrar una parte del viaje con su pareja o por recibir un dinero para hacer un regalo a un amigo.

Si tu eres autónomo y ofreces un servicio, harás tu factura con el IVA correspondiente. El pagador va a declarar que ha pagado y tu declararás que has cobrado. Hacienda casa esto. Si tu como autónomo no declaras la venta, date por pillado.

Pero si yo ahora mismo te hago un ingreso de 100 euros que te debía, no sé de qué te vas a preocupar. Ni que sea de 1000 euros. Por más autónomo que seas. No hay nada ilegal ni alegal en ello. Si hacienda quiere perder el tiempo en estas cosas, pues muy bien.

Repito, no hay nadie que le hayan metido el palo por esto.


----------



## rupertaaa (21 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Tengo 40 años y tengo el culo pelado en estas lides y en foros sobre estos temas.
> Aún no he conocido a nadie que le hayan metido el palo por cobrar un dinero de su padre, por cobrar una parte del viaje con su pareja o por recibir un dinero para hacer un regalo a un amigo.
> 
> Si tu eres autónomo y ofreces un servicio, harás tu factura con el IVA correspondiente. El pagador va a declarar que ha pagado y tu declararás que has cobrado. Hacienda casa esto. Si tu como autónomo no declaras la venta, date por pillado.
> ...





Hombre, si y no.

El banco y el mismo Paypal están obligados a dar cuenta a Hacienda de cuando recibes una o varias transferencias que pasan de 2500 euros.

Osea que si sumas 1000 de aqui, 500 de allá, 100 de por alli.....y pasas de 2500, a Hacienda le llega la lucecita. 

Quizá el funcionario de turno haga caso omiso esa tarde, pero el aviso, la ¨lucetita¨, quedará registrada con sus posibles repercusiones.


----------



## Rauxa (21 Feb 2017)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Hombre, si y no.
> 
> El banco y el mismo Paypal están obligados a dar cuenta a Hacienda de cuando recibes una o varias transferencias que pasan de 2500 euros.
> 
> ...



Eso de la lucecita que se les enciende a los bancos cuando uno pasa de 2500 es uno de los grandes mitos de la era moderna.
Unos dicen que es a partir de 3000, otros de 2500, otros que tiene que ser de un ingreso solo, otro dice que de varios ingresos.... Vamos que ni puta idea ni unos ni otros y de lo que se trata es de liar al personal y a fe que lo consiguen.

Yo en mi vida, he hablado con 5 directores de banco distintos y todos me han negado eso. 
Y en lo que sí coinciden es en el aumento de patrimonio no justificado.
Te hacen una foto en Enero y otra en diciembre.
Si tu ganas vía nomina 20k y resulta que a fin de año tienes +60k, aquí puedes tener un problema.

Hace unos años cobré de una consultoría unos 5000 euros. Yo no era autónomo en esos momentos. Me pagó una empresa pequeña, sin IVA ni nada. Dinero negro, pero que se me pagó vía banco.
El director del banco me dijo: "tu tranquilo, intenta gastarte ese dinero tan rápido como puedas. Que a fin de año no se vea que tengas un aumento de patrimonio no justificado"

La de gente que recibe 2500 euros en pequeños ingresos a lo largo del año....
Repito: ¿alguien conoce a alguien que le hayan metido el palo por ello?

Un amigo se casó y más de 120 personas asistieron a la boda. En su momento dio su num de cuenta para que le hicieran el ingreso. Pasa algo? Es una donación. Alguien que se ha casado y ha recibido un dinero por ello de sus amigos, ha tenido problemas con hacienda?
Mi padre me pasaba en su momento 100 euros al mes. Durante 5 años. HAcienda me tiene que decir algo???
Llevo años con Adsense y ganando un pequeño dinerito mensualmente con ello (100-200 euros al mes). 5 años así llevo ya. Y tranquilo estoy.

Yo de vez en cuando he vendido algo por ebay, wallapop...y me pagan vía paypal o banco. Más de 10 años así. Si me quiero vender un bici de segunda mano, unos pelochos o un par de libros, lo hago. Alguien que haya hecho eso, le ha venido hacienda a decirle algo?




Pues eso.


----------



## rupertaaa (22 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Eso de la lucecita que se les enciende a los bancos cuando uno pasa de 2500 es uno de los grandes mitos de la era moderna.
> Unos dicen que es a partir de 3000, otros de 2500, otros que tiene que ser de un ingreso solo, otro dice que de varios ingresos.... Vamos que ni puta idea ni unos ni otros y de lo que se trata es de liar al personal y a fe que lo consiguen.
> 
> Yo en mi vida, he hablado con 5 directores de banco distintos y todos me han negado eso.
> ...



Este año me realizaron transferencias superiores a 2500 y me saltó la lucecita. El banco me pidió online mis datos de DNI con sus respectivas fotocopias. Y en paypal, igual. Es más, en este ultimo te impiden operar hasta que no envíes los datos.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (22 Feb 2017)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Este año me realizaron transferencias superiores a 2500 y me saltó la lucecita. El banco me pidió online mis datos de DNI con sus respectivas fotocopias. Y en paypal, igual. Es más, en este ultimo te impiden operar hasta que no envíes los datos.



La lucecita no es por haber informado, sino porque has saltado a la cantidad que requiere recabar más información de tí.

El banco informa por bastante menos de 2500 euros. Y la tendencia es a bajar la cantidad. Actualmente el límite no lo impone las ganas de hacienda de meter las narices, sino la capacidad de cómputo en el cruzado de datos de la AEAT. Para determinados destinatarios o remitentes de las transferencias, se informa de todo.

Que a un forero o a otro le hayan o no metido la mando con transferencias pequeñas depende de que esté en un lugar dónde la sede de la AEAT no tenga que ir a rebañar al fondo del barril para que los inspectores puedan cubrir objetivos, y cobrar pluses. De los que les salen en el ordenador, mandan cartas de "comprobación parcial de datos", y van primero al que cante mucho si no está en un sector que les dará problemas; y después a hacer inspecciones creativas al que vean que sacan más por menos esfuerzo. Hay zonas dónde les basta con la caza a los que canten demasiado, y en otros tienen que ir a por la inspección creativa.


----------



## Garbatella (22 Feb 2017)

Gracias por la info, bastante esclarecedor todo. Pongamos entonces un ejemplo:

- Persona que recibe pequeños pagos de 150€/mes de 4 destinatarios diferentes de una forma más o menos recurrente, es decir, uno hace 120€ un mes, el otro 140€, y los otros dos 150€. Sin embargo al mes siguiente uno de ellos no transfiere nada, el otro 130€, y los otros dos 140€. Este comportamiento inestable se repite de Octubre a Junio. El resto del año nada. Y en paralelo esta persona es un asalariado que recibe su nomina y por la cual cotiza.

¿Es este comportamiento peligroso? Yo es que lo veo seguro, y tras hablar con varios abogados, he recibido opiniones diversas.

Conozco por ejemplo un conocido que cobra en negro un importe de 2k€ mensuales todos los meses de una empresa en USA y tras mas de 5 años nunca ha tenido un toque. Cierto es (tal y como dice el forero) que gasta lo que ingresa y su patrimonio no aumenta practicamente...


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2017)

rupertaaa dijo:


> Este año me realizaron transferencias superiores a 2500 y me saltó la lucecita. El banco me pidió online mis datos de DNI con sus respectivas fotocopias. Y en paypal, igual. Es más, en este ultimo te impiden operar hasta que no envíes los datos.



Vamos a ver, si tu vas cobrando picos de 3000 euros, sin facturar ni nada, pues es que a lo mejor al cabo del año son 30k sin justificar. No hace falta que salte ninguna lucecita ni nada. 

Si tu eres un autónomo que hace sus trabajos, sus facturas y lo lleva todo el día, nadie te va a pedir nada.

Paypal es caso aparte, pero ningún banco te va a pedir nada.

Mi banco ya tiene mi DNI ( no sé a que viene que te lo pidan a ti, cuando en su momento te diste de alta en el Banco mediante DNI) y no tiene porqué saber si yo pago mis autónomos en BBBVA, en ING o en B Popular. Yo cobro mis trabajos con IVA, facturo, declaro lo que tengo que declarar en Hacienda y listos. Si hago algo mal, ya vendrá hacienda.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2017 at 15:07 ----------




Garbatella dijo:


> Gracias por la info, bastante esclarecedor todo. Pongamos entonces un ejemplo:
> 
> - Persona que recibe pequeños pagos de 150€/mes de 4 destinatarios diferentes de una forma más o menos recurrente, es decir, uno hace 120€ un mes, el otro 140€, y los otros dos 150€. Sin embargo al mes siguiente uno de ellos no transfiere nada, el otro 130€, y los otros dos 140€. Este comportamiento inestable se repite de Octubre a Junio. El resto del año nada. Y en paralelo esta persona es un asalariado que recibe su nomina y por la cual cotiza.
> 
> ...




La cultura del miedo. Si a ti te acojona recibir 150 euros al mes, apaga y vámonos. Aunque sean 4 picos al mes de esa cantidad.
El problema sería que el pagador declare que te ha pagado y tu no lo declares. Pero entiendo que no es un servicio, que no es factura, ni nada...así que el pagador no declara que paga nada a nadie.

Yo la semana que viene tengo que ingresar 600 euros a mi pareja por un viaje de haremos esta semana santa y que pagó ella. Esperando estoy al inspector de hacienda a qué me cite y me pregunte dicho movimiento ::


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (22 Feb 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> Gracias por la info, bastante esclarecedor todo. Pongamos entonces un ejemplo:
> 
> - Persona que recibe pequeños pagos de 150€/mes de 4 destinatarios diferentes de una forma más o menos recurrente, es decir, uno hace 120€ un mes, el otro 140€, y los otros dos 150€. Sin embargo al mes siguiente uno de ellos no transfiere nada, el otro 130€, y los otros dos 140€. Este comportamiento inestable se repite de Octubre a Junio. El resto del año nada. Y en paralelo esta persona es un asalariado que recibe su nomina y por la cual cotiza.
> 
> ...



Si estás dado de alta de autónomo, te inspeccionan si o si como no batan razonablemente los ingresos declarados con las entradas en cuenta.

Si no estás dado de alta de autónomo, en principio volando bajo y no haciendo compras ampulosas, no te molestan.

---------- Post added 22-feb-2017 at 18:33 ----------




Garbatella;18815253
- Persona que recibe pequeños pagos de 150€/mes de 4 destinatarios diferentes de una forma más o menos recurrente dijo:


> Con eso no enciendes ninguna lucecita.


----------



## Garbatella (22 Feb 2017)

Gracias.

Por eso digo. El conocido que tengo lleva años recibiendo religiosamente un pago de 2k€ todos los meses y nunca le han dicho nada... Osea que el problema viene cuando estas registrado en la Agencia Tributaria (ergo estas de autonomo)...


----------



## Rauxa (22 Feb 2017)

Garbatella dijo:


> Gracias.
> 
> Por eso digo. El conocido que tengo lleva años recibiendo religiosamente un pago de 2k€ todos los meses y nunca le han dicho nada... Osea que el problema viene cuando estas registrado en la Agencia Tributaria (ergo estas de autonomo)...



Más que eso el problema es cuando tienes un aumento de patrimonio no justificado.

Mi caso aprox:

- Ingresos de 20k vía nómina. Aquí no puedo escaquearme de nada.
- Ingresos de 10k. Pequeños picos de historias que tengo montadas. Todo en negro. 

Mis gastos son de 25k al año. 

A fin de año ahorro unos 5k. No hay aumento de patrimonio. Gano 20k y resulta que ahorro 5k. No hay nada sospechoso. Si sospecharan que gano algo en negro, verán que me lo estoy gastando y por tanto genero riqueza a mi alrededor. Representan 4 euros y Hacienda otro trabajo tiene. Como he dicho antes, a nadie le ham metido el palo por ello.

Aquí no se dispara ninguna alarma. Ni nadie sospecha nada. 

El problema sería 
Ganar 20k via nomina
Ganar 10k en negro

Y al cabo del año haber ahorrado 5k y a la par haberme comprado un coche de 40k al contado. 

Mi patrimonio ha aumentado en 45k cuando yo he ganado 20k oficialmente.

Y me hubieran ingresado dinero en negro o dado en mano, si me compro un coche de 40k, tendré que justificar dicho aumento de patrimonio.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (23 Feb 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> A fin de año ahorro unos 5k. No hay aumento de patrimonio. Gano 20k y resulta que ahorro 5k. No hay nada sospechoso. Si sospecharan que gano algo en negro, verán que me lo estoy gastando y por tanto genero riqueza a mi alrededor. Representan 4 euros y Hacienda otro trabajo tiene.



Si, el trabajo que tiene es cazarnos a los que sí estamos cumpliendo la ley, y nos hemos dado de alta en el IAE. Discutiéndonos el transporte a la otra punta de España, con factura abonada de una acción presencial en oficina de cliente, saliendo la tarde del día anterior y volviendo el almuerzo del siguiente. Discutiéndonos un parking en la otra punta de España, justo delante de la oficina de cliente con factura legal y abonada, o discutiéndonos las gasolinas, con vehículo industrial plenamente imputado a la actividad profesional y teniendo facturas de actividades presenciales por toda España.



Rauxa dijo:


> Como he dicho antes, a nadie le ham metido el palo por ello.



No, a mi me lo meten por desgravarme la compra de una maquinaria industrial que compré para venderla, que vendí poco más tarde de la compra, y que compré y vendí con factura. O por desgravarme la seguridad social de autónomos en la casilla que la declaración de IRPF tiene para ello.

Que siendo asalariado y moviendo B, el sicario de Montoro que geográficamente le toque extorsionarte decida ir a por víctimas con las que pueda enganchar más para los incentivos o que admitan mayor arbitrariedad jurídica, pues no me muestra más que dónde está el problema del sistema.

(Y ojo, que conozco un señor del ladrillo, mueve B, B y más B, y a ese le han hecho inspecciones de seguridad, pero ni una de hacienda... porque cuando tocas ladrillo, no sabes qué callos pisas; por otro lado, las reuniones de profesionales y pequeños empresarios de mi zona nos contamos anécdotas de extorsiones como otros se cuentan anécdotas de la mili, de caza o de pesca)


----------



## Rauxa (23 Feb 2017)

irbis dijo:


> Si, el trabajo que tiene es cazarnos a los que sí estamos cumpliendo la ley, y nos hemos dado de alta en el IAE. Discutiéndonos el transporte a la otra punta de España, con factura abonada de una acción presencial en oficina de cliente, saliendo la tarde del día anterior y volviendo el almuerzo del siguiente. Discutiéndonos un parking en la otra punta de España, justo delante de la oficina de cliente con factura legal y abonada, o discutiéndonos las gasolinas, con vehículo industrial plenamente imputado a la actividad profesional y teniendo facturas de actividades presenciales por toda España.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por lo que entiendo, en tu actividad profesional mueves varios miles de euros. Lógicamente, como toda actividad profesional, te controlarán de una forma u otra.

Aquí hablamos del hecho de que un particular te ingrese 100 euros de vez en cuando. 

Obviamente toda compra-venta que esté bajo IVA, factura y demás...será cruzada con hacienda. 
Cuando uno vende una bici de segunda mano, cuando mi amigo me devuelve los 100 euros que me debía, aquí hacienda no pilla nada. No se entera.

Aprovecho y comento el caso de las apuestas deportivas online. Han tenido que ser las casas de apuestas las que informen a hacienda de los usuarios que ganan mucho dinero a través de ellas. O sea, hacienda no tiene capacidad/potestad/motivación... para entrar en la cuenta de cada ciudadano para ver si hemos ganado 100 euros o no apostando contra el Barça. 

Hasta ahora las casas de apuestas no notificaban nada. Ahora sí notifican, pero sólo de los que ganan grandes cantidades.

Repito, los que tienen pequeño ingresos durante el año, hacienda no se percata de ello. No puede.
Es como poner puertas al campo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (18 Abr 2017)

Rauxa dijo:


> Más que eso el problema es cuando tienes un aumento de patrimonio no justificado.
> 
> Mi caso aprox:
> 
> ...



---

Eso ha quedado claro: hay que ser discreto

Pero la cuestion sigue siendo con Paypal a dia de hoy si mal no me equivoco el limite esta en esos 2500 Euros/año...

Pero... ¿Y si vas drenando la cuenta de Paypal comprando cosas a pesar de que al final de año te saliese un computo superior? imaginemos que 
final has gastado 4K euros que ingresaste ahi a lo largo del año pero te has pagado un viaje, y te has comprado cosas y solo te quedan ahi pongamos 100 Euros (obviamente sin que ese dinero tocase cuenta Española alguna gastarlo pagando directamente con el)...

Gracias de antemano por la respuesta


----------



## Rauxa (19 Abr 2017)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> ---
> 
> Eso ha quedado claro: hay que ser discreto
> 
> ...



Yo ahora he mirado lo que me ingresaron en paypal el 2016: unos 4000 euros en total. O sea, casi 400 euros mes de promedio.

Paypal está para que tú cobres. Da igual si son 10, 100 o 1000 euros. Sí que es verdad que el primer año, cuando la suma del total que había ingresado fue de 1500 (creo recordar), me pidieron una fotocopia del DNI. Creo.
Al ppio, registrarse es muy fácil (mucha gente joven tiene paypal para pagos pequeños) e imagino que cuando Paypal detecta que uno tiene cuenta con ellos para generar cierto negocio, ya te piden DNI. Pero ya está. (imagino que si alguna vez haces algo ilegal o la policia o quien sea pida explicaciones a paypal, estos al menos puedan dar fe de quien hay detrás de cada cuenta.)

Lo demás, es un bulo. Tu vendes lo que vendes, cobras y listo. Ya será hacienda la que se encargue de los impuestos. No digo que si uno mueve muuuucho dinero a través de paypal (miles de euros vendiendo coches de segunda mano, Pc's...), estos no avisen a las autoridades pertinentes, pero vamos, que por mover dinero "normal", preocupación 0. 

Yo ahora tengo 1000 euros en Paypal. Algunos gastos los pago por Paypal y de vez en cuando me paso 500 euros de paypal a mi banco. Y ningun problema. Llevo más de 7 años así.

Con la cantidad de miles de euros que mueven ciertas personas, de verdad os creéis que se van a fijar en alguien que ha acumulado 4000 euros a lo largo de 1 año???

El problema como dije es que haya un incremento de patrimonio sospechoso. Y aunque tengas un aumento de patrimonio no declarado de 4000 euros, ni por esas levantarías ninguna sospecha. Ya ni te cuento si te gastas el dinero en viajes, ropa, comida o tecnología.

Si yo quiero regalar 5000 euros a mi hermana? Con la ley en la mano, eso es una donación y mi hermana tiene que pagar un pequeño %. Si alguien se encuentra 10 euros al suelo, tb debería declararlo.
Mi padre me pagó un master de 15.000 euros. 
Incluso el notario al que acudí en su momento por el tema herencia de mi padre fallecido, me dijo que había regalado un crucero a su hija por haber terminado la carrera. 
Son situaciones "pintorescas" que se escapan de los ojos de la administración. Eso no quiere decir que nos saltemos la ley a la torera, pero hay cosas que la administración ni quiere ni puede estar pendiente.

Ahora bien, todo tiene un límite; una cosa es que mi padre pagara en 3 plazos (2 años y medio) mi master de 15000 euros y otra cosa fue que diera "trinco trinco" 30.000 euros a mi hermana para la entrada de un piso. Aquí mi padre tiene que justificar a donde se va esa pérdida patrimonial y mi hermana tiene que justificar de donde salen esos 30k. Donación legal al canto y mi hermana pagó los impuestos correspondientes. 
Y la ley es la ley, tanto si mi padre me da 100 euros por mi aniversario, como si me paga 15.000 euros de un master en 18 meses, como si da 30.000 euros a mi hermana por la entrada del piso.

A mi me preocuparían los 30k. Yo ahí no escondería nada, pq lo más seguro es que tito montoro me pregunte de donde coño he sacado un incremento de patrimonio de 30k (a lo mejor mi sueldo integro de 2 años).
Pero ni voy a declarar los 100 euros de mi aniversario ni el master que me pagó en 18 meses, pq es absurdo y no conozco a pardillo que lo haya declarado, ni mucho menos que le hayan metido el palo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (19 Abr 2017)

Muchas gracias por tu respuesta

Ha sido de gran ayuda


----------



## Bernardomarz (25 Jun 2017)

*Retiro de saldo desde Paypal a Payoneer*

Hola!

Igual soy un poco torpe, pero...alguien puede decirme cómo puedo traspasar un saldo o una cantidad de mi cuenta de PAYPAL a mi cuenta de Payoneer o a mi tarjeta de PAYONEER?
Un saludo y gracias!




El Cuidador dijo:


> A que te refieres con mucha pasta?
> 
> La tarjeta Payoner sirve para hacer compras por internet?
> 
> ...





---------- Post added 25-jun-2017 at 12:43 ----------

Hola!

Igual soy un poco torpe, pero...alguien puede decirme cómo puedo traspasar un saldo o una cantidad de mi cuenta de PAYPAL a mi cuenta de Payoneer o a mi tarjeta de PAYONEER?
Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## raultaboraz (26 Jun 2017)

H. Roark dijo:


> Desde este año comparten información y Hacienda tiene un registro de esas cuentas y sus titulares españoles. Otra cosa es que si la cantidad es baja ni se moleste. Pero, si empiezan a ser ingresos regulares o superar un mínimo, se interesan y la broma sale por un pico. Pagar cuotas de autónomo atrasadas y con recargo, IRPR atrasado y con recargo, IVA cuando proceda (y asumido por ti) y además multa.



quien comparte esta información? te refieres a Paypal y Payoneer? o un banco normal?

Yo tenía entendido que Banco y Paypal sí, el banco obvio y Paypal al tener sede en España... Pero Payoneer no, porque es una empresa americana con la que trabajas

Alguien conoce algo "concreto" o a ciencia cierta? Se dicen muchísimas cosas, leyendas urbanas, etc. Podríamos ir concretando por favor?

Gracias


----------

